# GTO power steering / wiper arm



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I'd like to know how to remove the whole wiper arm, so that I'll be able to disconnect the air grille (under which the whole wiper mechanism is hidden).
I can't find another way than pull, but I don' want to damage it. (Softly pulling won't work.)

The second thing is that my power steering is leaking. I'll add a picture, but I don't know if it can be sealed easily. The number which is written next to the leaking part (4 screws, somewhere from this direction it leaks) is 5691676.

Chris


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Opposite to the arm where it squares off there is a clip that you have to push or pull with a pick or small screwdriver while you are lifting the arm assembly off. 

You can order a complete reseal kit that has all of the o-rings and shaft seal. Pretty straight forward and the only special tool you need is a pulley puller. You are better off rebuilding your own unit. I have never had any luck buying a reman. They always leak.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You may have to put some penetrating oil on the wiper arm also......be careful, the splines are very fine.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I couldn't get the wiper off even with pulling the little clip 
Which reseal kit will fit my power steering with the number 5691676?

Here is a picture, I cleaned it up, switched the engine on for 5 minutes and now you can see where it leaks:









Thank you!
Chris


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Try Napaonline.com for the seal kit. I think it is part #NPS 7127


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I think this seal kit is for the steering pump.. I'll check what is leaking exactly, but I think it's the steering gear (I found seal kits for the gear as well! Thank you!)


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

oddly enough I have been working the same to problems on my lemans the last couple of weeks. 

I had good luck removing the wiper arms with the handle of a paint brush made of wood to prevent damage to the cowl of the arm. Just gently pry up on them using the cowl as leverage. mine were difficult but eventually popped right off. NOTE install them with a bit of never seaze. I just finished restoring my entire wiper system pump and all. The linkages on my car were rusted solid. A little sandblasting and wd-40 got them working again. 

As for the p/s oil leak. I replaced my gear box with a quick steer last winter with new lines. I left it alone for a few weeks only to later find oil all over the new gear box. what I found was the p/s pump shaft seal was leaking down on to the gear box. look on the back side of your pulley for evidence of oil. I just changed my shaft seal yesterday. fairly easy with the right tools. good luck.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

dont worry so much about the clip, but you have to pry up on it pretty hard right on the end where the clip is. you may want to have somebody help you because it will fly off and land on the hood.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Another question...
As you can see the steering gear is leaking some oil out of the cover on the top (the silver plate with 4 screws and 1 nut). Under this cover there is a seal.. but what happens if I open it up without removing the steering gear from the car? I think that would be possible and I could change the seal under the cover.

I checked the whole steering pump and gear.. and the only place oil comes out as soon as I start the engine is this top plate which I described.
Will I destroy something if I just unscrew it, change the seal and tighten it up again??


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris, did you try to tighten those 4 bolts with a wrench? And the adjuster jam nut you will need to put an allen wrench in at the top of the threads to hold it in place and then tighten the jam nut.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I will try that! Thank you!
How can I hold all 4 bolts in place while I tighten the nut? Is there a special tool needed?
And if I have to replace the seal underneath.. can I open the cover, replace the seal and put the cover back on? (and tighten it up like you told me) Or is there something to consider when removing the cover?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

all the center nut does is pull/hold the rotating assembly in place and adjust it, the four outer bolts are the ones that compress the seal take them off first, then take the nut off and the cap will thread off the shaft (Looking for a cap as mine is cracked):confused


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I will not unwanted disconnect something by removing this cap? 
Okay thank you, I'll try tightening first and if it don't work I'll replace the seal.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

as long as its connected to the pitman arm it will not come out....:cheers


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The cap will not come out? Or anything else? 
So I can remove the cap without any risk and change the seal? That's what I needed to know!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

If the box is still leaking after you try tightening the 4 bolts and jam nut you will have to remove the from the car to replace that o-ring on top. Like Instg8ter said it will need to come out with the pitman arm. If you do remove the gearbox I would replace the rag joint. Check out this link. 

Saginaw Steering Box Rebuild - Four Wheeler Magazine

You will find this very helpful.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Now I understand  I won't be able to remove the cap to replace the seal without removing the pitman arm first and to do this, I have to remove the steering gear from the car.
Thank you for the link, it's very helpful! I've tightened the bolts and nut and it looks like it may work for some time. When it will leak again I'll remove it and replace everything that came with the "sealing kit" for the power steering and maybe I'll replace the seals of the steering pump as well, so everything with steering should be done for the next years 

My engine also leaks a little bit of oil, I don't know which seal needs to be replaced, but I hope it won't be to difficult.


----------

